# recording rack



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i tend to stay behind the curve and work with used gear....here are a few shots of a 16 track rig i am putting together....i am hoping to explore headphone mixes and try to follow the "snarky puppy" recording model

any comments or advice appreciated
ets


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I find this project interesting, and I am not into recording other than simple reel-to-reel demos. I'm sure you will get good advice here.

Can you identify the gear in the photos for us?

My son has an all-analog mastering studio with super snobby gear. He has quite a bit of experience with headphones (up to $2000) and speakers too (up to $6000). What is your budget on the headphones? If you like, I can get a recommendation on something appropriate that could produce reliable mixes for the "real" world (through speakers).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Bare bones, but should do the trick. Nice and portable too depending on how you integrate the comp.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Bare bones, but should do the trick. Nice and portable too depending on how you integrate the comp.



the computer has a set of mounting holes top and bottom....they are the same pattern as those found on the back of a desktop monitor.
there is part of a mounting plate attached to the grey shelf w/ rubber isolation mounts .... that is where the computer will be...portable is what i am after ;-)


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I suspected as much when I saw that mounting bracket.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

KapnKrunch said:


> I find this project interesting, and I am not into recording other than simple reel-to-reel demos. I'm sure you will get good advice here.
> 
> Can you identify the gear in the photos for us?
> 
> My son has an all-analog mastering studio with super snobby gear. He has quite a bit of experience with headphones (up to $2000) and speakers too (up to $6000). What is your budget on the headphones? If you like, I can get a recommendation on something appropriate that could produce reliable mixes for the "real" world (through speakers).


top unit is a proel headphone amp.....next is a presonus digimax 8 channel preamplifier that will connect to the next unit a presonus vsl-1818 interface (these two will allow me to record 16 tracks at one time. the next is a patch panel that connects to the preamp so i dont have to root around the back of the rack to plug something in......

the grey shelf is where the computer will live


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I use a Tascam 16 channel interface and a laptop ... works great . Into the interface then line out to P.A ..monitor what you want to hear .


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> I use a Tascam 16 channel interface and a laptop ... works great . Into the interface then line out to P.A ..monitor what you want to hear .


a friend of mine is using the tascam interface....and having good results....he is a little disappointed with the line level inputs. having problems getting enough level apparently. however he may have worked that out since i last spoke to him.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

progress report....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is this??


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

cbg1 said:


> i am hoping to explore headphone mixes and try to follow the "snarky puppy" recording model


Whats the Snarky Puppy recording model?


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

greco said:


> What is this??


this is my mike stand... using a conga stand mike stand parts and drum hardware i am able to fly 4 microphones and a music stand in one spot....the unit at the top is a berringer headphone amp


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

dcole said:


> Whats the Snarky Puppy recording model?






i enjoy live recording in jam situations, one of the drawbacks is that some times people who are not playing are not aware of how their voices and actions become part of the recording....... if i can set up some audience mixes i think it might help.....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> this is my mike stand... using a conga stand mike stand parts and drum hardware


I assumed that, but wasn't sure. 
Top marks for the creative combination and use of various types of hardware.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cbg1 said:


> this is my mike stand... using a conga stand mike stand parts and drum hardware i am able to fly 4 microphones and a music stand in one spot....the unit at the top is a berringer headphone amp


I was wondering if that was some sort of decca tree rig or something.

I've got a pair of cardoid Shotgun mics (brand not type - dude macs SDCs out of spent shotgun shells). in the jam space all the time. Have only recorded a few jams that way, but it's been working great for recording stereo bass rig and acoustic/electric. For the A-E I put a Gefell SDC on the guitar and then used the same 2 amps as I did for bass miced with the stereo pair.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

here is the stand in use ....i recorded a friend of mine a while back.... sdc and ldc on the guitar as well as the piezo pickup and a ldc on the vocal. 
..... he set up a camera to get some video and his attention was there rather than mike proximity..... part of the learning curve for both of us....
he was shy so i set him up pressed record and left him to run through his songs..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> ....i recorded a friend of mine a while back....
> he was shy so i set him up pressed record and left him to run through his songs..


Please tell your friend "Congrats" and that I enjoyed the video very much!


----------

